# 22.5" Hocking River smallmouth...



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

...buffalo. 










Also got a few small bass, all on the fly rod. There were a lot of the smallmouth buffalo around, I casted to several and only got that one to take. This was around Athens.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice !!! LOL. I caught a few sauger in that spots a few weeks ago


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This was my first outing on the Hocking this year. Usually I would have been on it dozens of times by now. I've been in the process of moving and that chewed up a lot of water time, but that's done now (thankfully).


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

You moving away from Athens or just out of the flood zone?LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> You moving away from Athens or just out of the flood zone?LOL


Out of the flood zone! No more 3/4 mile pre-dawn hikes to my truck in high water.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

hahaha u got me


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

That had to be one heck of a fight!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Drahthaar_dude said:


> That had to be one heck of a fight!


Eh, I was a little disappointed in the fight, actually. It made two short quick runs when I tried to get it beached, and only pulled the drag a few feet. The other buffalo I caught on the fly a few years back was slightly bigger but put up a lot more of a battle!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> hahaha u got me


Me too, you rat!


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

You big kidder you! Got me too... im with you on the fight of a Buffalo sucker.I caught one smallie fishing around the bass islands a few years ago that wouldve shattered the state record.She was 44.5" long and had a girth of 29.5"! A monster fish that fought like a cinder block with fins.Got her on 8lb.flouro. You can get on cleveland.com and go under outdoors and look up peeps pictures with fish for some good fish porn.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

haha awesome fish but not going to lie I'm pretty disappointed


----------

